# Nico with his Junior Dock Ribbon



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your handsome Nico!


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

He looks so proud! 💕


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Awesome !!! Congrats.. that looks so much fun to do..


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations 👏 🥂👏


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Congratulations!! Very cool!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Congratulations!!! Eevee recently got her DJ as well. Dock diving is so much fun!


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

How far did he jump?


----------



## knkiehl19 (Sep 21, 2020)

Hildae said:


> How far did he jump?


His best jump was 15'4


----------



## JanGold (10 mo ago)

Such a proud expression from a very handsome guy... Congratulations!!


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

knkiehl19 said:


> View attachment 891308


This picture is literally the best!!! My boy would love to dock dive! Once we head back to the states I’m going to look into how to get started! Does anyone have any videos of their dogs doing this?


----------



## knkiehl19 (Sep 21, 2020)

Atlasdog said:


> This picture is literally the best!!! My boy would love to dock dive! Once we head back to the states I’m going to look into how to get started! Does anyone have any videos of their dogs doing this?


I actually do have videos of nico doing it 🙂


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

Please share!


----------



## knkiehl19 (Sep 21, 2020)

Atlasdog said:


> Please share!


Can I share it on here even?


----------

